# Abroadies Live Chat ~ July



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

i have arranged 3 chats for july

Monday 2nd

Monday 16th

and

Monday 30th

Look forward to chatting to all

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Heffalump.

Unfortunately I have started doing Pilates classes on Monday evenings and dont normally get back till around 8 so sadly wont be able to join you very often.

Will be there in spirit.

Pen
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

all in there now !!


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Heffa,  Im hoping to have treatment abroad , so will join you on monday nite
      , see  you there!
          Shelly J      XXX


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi to all the ladies doing tx abroad!  I was wondering has anyone heard or been to "CREA VALENCIA",and if so , what did they think 

Good Luck to all.......      
        Shelly J  XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a reminder

chat tonight

Em


----------

